# 2001 Chrysler GEM E825 Electric Vehicle 4-Seat *MINT*



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,750.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Sep-12-2010 14:35:02 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $5,250.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

